# Super HeavyHitch and Home Made Ground Engagement Attachments



## royrector (Oct 24, 2011)

I originally posted this in the JD lawn tractor forum a couple of days ago, but then I thought that folks who hang out here in the general lawn tractor forum may also be interested in the home made ground engagement tools I made to use with my HeavyHitch.

I had a chance to apply the Super HeavyHitch to some ground engagement activities while getting the garden ready the last couple of weekends. I made one my silly little videos if you want to see my X748 putting the HH to tasks. Here is the link:

http://www.youtube.com/royrector#p/a/u/0/KClyca3vQ2Y


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Roy, that's a pretty darn slick device and you did an awesome job on the video. That little tractor sure looks like it does the job! Thanks for sharing.


----------

